# Cost of container shipping



## zeeb0

Hello,

I have just had a quote for shipping a container with household effects and a car.. they came in at 2.8k for a 20ft and 3.7k for a 40 ft... how does that stack up to what others have paid? These guys have been talked about on here before so i thought they should be good but that seems a bit steep to me...

Are these prices right? has anyone got it cheaper? 

Cheers

Z


----------



## Southern Belle

zeeb0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just had a quote for shipping a container with household effects and a car.. they came in at 2.8k for a 20ft and 3.7k for a 40 ft... how does that stack up to what others have paid? These guys have been talked about on here before so i thought they should be good but that seems a bit steep to me...
> 
> Are these prices right? has anyone got it cheaper?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Z


I have recently got quotes as well, three in total. The cheapest I was quoted was £3,250 for a 20ft. It is worth playing one company off against another as they will come down, only slightly though. However, it sounds to me that you have been quoted a good price.


----------



## lutondave

shipped a 20foot container from enfield loaded ourself price was 1350 but when landed in cyprus agent fees took us up to 1900 total but there are cheaper agents out there this was in may 2010


----------



## zeeb0

that sounds a bit better! who did you use and do they just deliver and let you fill as you wish then bring it to your house in cyprus? did you put a car in?

Z


----------



## lutondave

hi used andrews shipping from enfield in the uk but im sure there do a cyprus to uk service in the uk we loaded ourself at there depo and they loaded car hope that helps


----------



## dave&carrie

Just had a quote for 20' container Doncaster to Peyia 1945 + vat all inclusive door to door.
This includes car.


----------



## steveg63

Dave&Carrie, who did you use, I need to book one for our move?

Steve


----------



## Habs

dave&carrie said:


> Just had a quote for 20' container Doncaster to Peyia 1945 + vat all inclusive door to door.
> This includes car.


Hi Dave & Carrie

We are moving from Yorkshire in April to the Polis area & are trying to sort out the removal of car etc. Please could we have the info on the company also what this includes ie packing boxes, is it collection from home etc?

*Many thanks in advance

*Phil


----------



## Geraldine

Cyprus Expat said:


> Andrews Shipping in London have been around for many years and last time i checked they had a weekly service UK - Cyprus - UK. Lot's of Greek Cypriots use them too.


Hi,

I am moving over from South Yorks in Feb and am using Burke Bros from Wolverhampton,they're also shipping my car. They have been very helpful and come highly recommended.

I'm using Ship your Pets for my 2 dogs, they too have been excellent. :clap2:

Geraldine


----------

